# Will Brooks vs Michael Chandler at Bellator 131



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Just really seems odd, it looks to me like he waves off the fight but the ref doesn't stop it and then he get smashed and cant remember he waved it off.. thoughts?


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

He got clocked and didn't know where he was. At first I thought maybe he was complaining of an eye poke or something. He was just confused.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Term said:


> He got clocked and didn't know where he was. At first I thought maybe he was complaining of an eye poke or something. He was just confused.


Maybe but he turned directly to the ref and waved his hands then to Brooks still waving them.. The way he waves them is something Ive seen sparring a thousand times and it signify's "Im Done" or "stop" at that point the ref should call it IMO.

Like you said he may have been just loopy but it still looks like movement with intent to me, so yeah odd. Watch his eye movement.

OR 

He could have thought he got poked, protested it and went back to fighting when the ref did nothing, then he took some hard shots and the ref stops it and he's like WTF, what happened? Guess we'll have to wait for an interview to find out but it sure was odd.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I can't blame the ref for not stopping it right away. This was a title match after all. To me at the very end of the gif it looks like he asked what happened. 

It's hard to see because it was so quick, but they showed other angles after the fight and Brooks nailed him right in the temple. I am pretty sure he didn't know what was happening for a few seconds.


----------

